# Hello



## LDSLD (Apr 4, 2009)

Been reading the posts for a while and thought I ought to go legit.


----------



## icewolf08 (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome to CB! If you are at liberty to (and wouldn't mind) it would be great if you could tells us a little more about yourself. We are quite the inquisitive bunch. Where do you work, what do you do, that kind of thing. Other than that, have fun browsing the forums, and don't hesitate to jump in with questions, answers, comments and advice. Also try out the search feature when wading through the years of info on the site. Enjoy it here!


----------



## DaveySimps (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome! Enjoy CB.

~Dave


----------

